# CK 930 Assistance



## 716thmp (Dec 16, 2011)

Need your help again. I have been repairing on my new to me CK 930 8 speed gas tractor. Redone the brakes, replaced hydraulic filter, PS filter, repaired tack and temp gauge, all the loader hoses, along with the orings on all the hydraulic connectors. Added 1 1/2 gals of tsc fluid from case int'l at $97.00 for 5gals. But the adjusting nut for the brakes was the worst $27.
Need to replace fuel sending unit, light switch, speedometer cable.
*Looking for used 34" 18.4 tires and rear weights*.
And why when shifting from neutral to any gear, I get grinding. However, if you start the tractor in the gear of your choice you can shift to any gear and back and forth without any gear grinding. Clutch is strong and in adjustment. The 6 speed had a clutch brake but not the 8 speed.
Any suggestion are appreciated as my shop manual leaves a lot to desire. Too bad Int'l and Case didn't copy Deere's manuals.


----------

